# 2016 Colorado Wooden Boat Float



## ncordial12 (Mar 20, 2014)

*No wood no problem?*

Hello - I was curious if rubber is allowed?

Although i do not have a wooden boat yet, I plan to start that process soon. I am planning to start building when i move into a larger place(i live in a one bedroom with no space to build now) in about a year. For the time being i am trying to figure out the exact shape will be best for me. I would really enjoy learning as much as i could about the process and any pointed vetern builders have to offer. I would love to put my young body to work and help with loading, unloading, cooking and cleaning or even running shuttle. Please let me know if there is space for a capable oarsman, but greenhorn in the dory scene.

Thanks, 
ncordial12


----------



## Ron Rupert (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the update Mark. Love the Photo


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

Yes, rubber is allowed. We typically have a raft or two as well as a fiberglass boat or kayak along with us. Have not as of yet had a wooden kayak or canoe on the trip though. Feel free to join in, it's definitely a good way to check out a few different wooden dory boat styles.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey there. I came in my Mckenzie river drift boat a couple of years ago. Just got a new (old) whitewater dory I'll try to bring this year. Anybody want to row the drift boat let me know.


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

*CO WBF 6*

Percy hopes to see you on the Colorado Wooden Boat Float. Bring your wood to the water.

One month away. We will launch from Rancho del Rio at 10:30 am on Saturday July 16th and float to Two Bridges. The float is 8 miles and we will be camping on the river side for a bbq and bonfire. You can set up a tent and camp out or do the entire float in a day. I will bring be bringing a firepan and kitchen set up as well as a groover for when nature calls.
CO WBF 6


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

*Roll Call for COWBF6*

Here's some information for those looking to join us on the wooden boat float this year.

Map of river stretch www.blm.gov/style/medialib/blm/co/f...ile.dat/uppercoloradoriverbrochure_032305.pdf 

Link to Rancho del Rio for shuttles 970-653-4431
Rancho Del Rio - Not Your Usual Resort

Our Event webpage on WoodenBoatPeople
6th Annual Colorado Wooden Boat Float - Wooden Boat People

Schedule

Friday: Pre-Float There will be a few boats putting in at Pumphouse and floating through Needles Eye Rapid in Lower Gore Canyon and Yarmony Rapid in Red Canyon and camping. The rapids are Class III and this is a good float if your comfortable on the oars and/or you can follow another boater through the rapids. This float is 10 miles to Rancho del Rio. Everyone will show up to the river at different times on Friday and therefore this is day unorganized besides finding Ron on the river with a camp set up after Yarmony Rapid. Thanks Ron. I hope to launch between 1-2:00pm

Saturday: Meet at Rancho del Rio 10:00 am for 10:30 launch. 8 mile stretch to Two Bridges take-out. One Class II/III rapid "Cable Rapid" follow other boats line trough it then flat water after State Bridge. We will find a camp along this stretch and grill burgers and brats here, do some fishing, talk boats and have a campfire. You can pitch a tent with us or float out the short stretch to Two Bridges and stay elsewhere. Tommyknocker Brewery is sponsoring the Saturday Washers Tournament with some of their fine beer. Hotels in Kremmling, Yurts at State Bridge, camping at Pumphouse or Radium.

Sunday: Pancakes and Capri Suns. Float Two Bridges to Catamount 10 miles Class II water. Nice Float, some good fishing. Good Sunday on the river.

Food and beverage are bring your own. We will have a kitchen setup and some firepans for cooking. Camp is where we find it and we will have a groover. It is good to bring firewood, charcoal, water and a wood boat.


----------



## Ron Rupert (Feb 12, 2004)

*Oljeto can't wait*

Howdy Mark,

Wanted you to see the new paint job so you don't just float past me at camp.


----------



## gobigohome (Jul 18, 2007)

This is awesome...And I am jealous, I wish I was in the "Group"




class 3 felon said:


> Here's some information for those looking to join us on the wooden boat float this year.
> 
> Map of river stretch www.blm.gov/style/medialib/blm/co/field_offices/kremmling_field_office/documents/recreation/upper_colorado_river.Par.99701.File.dat/uppercoloradoriverbrochure_032305.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Ron Rupert said:


> Howdy Mark,
> 
> Wanted you to see the new paint job so you don't just float past me at camp.


Awesome name for a boat!

Some day, when I don't do projects for a living anymore, and have some time, I really would like to build my own boat, kinda jealous of ya folks!


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

Ron, what'd you end up doing with the "Old Rotten" (the one I sold you in Palisade)?

Wish I could join you, but we're moving to Colombia (the one by Venezuela) in the middle of the month. Maybe in 2018 I can get in on this? Happy trails to all...


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

Jeff,

Lo siento que no puede ir en el barco madera flotante de rio colorado. Tienes una buena tiempo en su nueva vida en Columbia.

Adios mi amigo,
Mark


----------



## Ron Rupert (Feb 12, 2004)

Howdy Jeff,

I still have her. She is my "rock boat". Hoping to refinish her and do some decking. It is hard keeping up with 2 wooden boats though. Oljeto has a Grand trip coming up at the end of the month. "Old Rotten" definitely got me hooked.


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

10 days till The 6th Annual Colorado Wooden Boat Float.

Put your Wood on the Water. Looks to be the best year yet for water flows. Meet at Rancho del Rio on Saturday the 16th at 10:00 am for launch and float to Two Bridges with us (8 miles) or overnight camp on the river and float to Catamount on Sunday (18 miles). 

This years events include downriver race with prizes for fastest boat, slowest boat, most fish caught, prettiest boat, best build, most beers drank, best camp cook, and most entertaining at campfire.

contact Mark Hilbert for more information at 720-375-6357 or 6th Annual Colorado Wooden Boat Float - Wooden Boat People

BYOB: bring your own BOAT, Burgers, Beer. Water, charcoal and firewood for camp would be appreciated.

SYOTR


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

Tommyknocker Brewery is the Official Beer Sponsor of people in Wooden Boats trying to float successfully down the Colorado River in 2016. Thanks to our friends in Idaho Springs making great beer to help our river trips be more enjoyable!

https://www.facebook.com/1191225715...9122571591941/575812695922924/?type=3&theater


----------



## Ron Rupert (Feb 12, 2004)

*Events, Beer, Prizes*

Beer Sponsors, Events and Prizes. This is shaping up to be a great time. Thanks for all your work it organizing this.


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

6th Annual Colorado Wooden Boat Float: This Weekend, Upper Colorado River U.S.A.

Should be a good collection of different styles and designs this year, SYOTR


----------



## sbtm (Jan 28, 2016)

I will definitely be in on this next year! Bringing my 70's woodie with me on my move back from Salem, OR in October. Hope it was a good time this year. I did the OR Wooden Boat Festival on the Mckenzie this year.

Has anyone done the lower blue in their drifter? What about the S. Platte in Denver?


----------



## J (Nov 6, 2003)

The logistics of getting a wooden drift boat to the water on the Lower Blue would probably make it a non-starter. You have to rope boats down a 100ish foot cliff. OK, not really a cliff, but a really steep hill. The diversions in the Jones Ranch section are probably not going to be wooden boat friendly either...


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

*CO WBF 6*

6 Wooden Dories this year, a Hog Island Drifter and 2 rafts on the float this year plus Silvia on an SUP. 19 people made the float with participants from Switzerland as well as Idaho. Great times at camp and beautiful weather for our 28 mile long float from Pumphouse to Catamount. Thanks to all who joined us this year, I look forward to more good Floats in the future.


----------



## sbtm (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice looking flotilla! Ive seen the blue "slide" at the put-in in a couple videos, not scared of that... my boat is a bit of a beater.


----------

